# monster trucks



## gator (Mar 14, 2013)

made these for my grandsons


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome! Just went to a Monster Jam event a couple weeks ago. May we never grow up.


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice Gator. Very nice. 

:kewlpics:


----------



## blaineo (Mar 17, 2013)

Those are great! Lol


----------



## brown down (Mar 17, 2013)

Bigg081 said:


> Awesome! Just went to a Monster Jam event a couple weeks ago. May we never grow up.



me too what a great time! my nephews who are 4 and 6 loved it to the fullest as well as myself. those things are loud in an arena


----------



## just josh (Mar 17, 2013)

Those are just flat out cool!


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 17, 2013)

Love it Gator!! It is so rewarding making the grandchildren toys.


----------

